# What was your HCG Level at 8 Weeks?



## LoveSeel

Hi Ladies. I know the HCG number really doesn't mean much because it can vary by so much, but just curious if anyone wants to share their levels.

I just heard back from the doctor about my HCG test I took at 8w2d. It was 152,693! I read it can range from something like 7,000 - 229,000 between 7 & 8 weeks, so I'm within the range.

I know it's not off the charts high, but my husband is joking that it's either one really super baby or two regular babies. My progesterone number is high too. I haven't had it checked since 3w5d but it was 100.3.

Twins? Obviously happy to just have one, but my husband is set on teasing me about the possibility since we used Clomid.

Thanks


----------



## chellesama

Mine was 183,000+ at 7+3, 194,000+ at 7+5. One very strong baby, measuring large at the 12 week NT scan.

Congratulations on your pregnancy! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## Armywife

Not sure about 8 weeks but these were mine in the beginning and I'm having twins...

15dpo - 200 
20dpo - 9,600 
21dpo - 18,900 
23dpo - 34,600 
25dpo - 71,200

Good luck however many you are cooking xxx


----------



## dan-o

Mine was 106,000 in week 6!
My progeserone is rediculously high too.. 190 at 12 & 14 DPO!!!

Just one baby in here, measuring slightly ahead :flower: but I have at least 2 CL's so did ov more than one egg!


----------



## LoveSeel

Congratulations ladies. Those are awesome numbers. You have me feeling a little more calm that there's only one baby!


----------



## AmyLouise89

Wow seeing these high numbers is making me worry about mine lol I went to ER (bad cold) & they said my hcg was almost 12,000 at about 7 weeks...mine seems super low compared to everyone elses. :( got lab done yesterday at dr & go tomorrow for ultrasound so guess we will see how everything is going.


----------



## LoveSeel

I think the low end of the range for 7 weeks is 7,000 and you are far beyond that! 12,000 is a good number! That's why I was worried about TWINS with mine!


----------



## AmyLouise89

ok thanks, that makes me feel a bit better..ultrasound is in about 5 hours! :)


----------



## AmyLouise89

welp i found out i'm actually only 6 weeks 3 days along by ultrasound meaning my hcg was almost 12000 at 5 weeks instead of 7 weeks.


----------



## ashleighmaree

So now I'm really worried :/ the midwife sent me for an ultrasound. Apparently at 6 weeks you should be able to see something and there was nothing on my Ultrasound not even a gestational sack.. They did my hcg levels on Tuesday and it was 60miu and then yesterday it was 87miu... Apparently this should have doubled and 87 Definately has not doubled... Apparently I could either be really early or I've had a failed pregnancy. Any stories similar to this would be very welcomed!!!


----------



## LoveSeel

Update:

I found out why my Progesterone and HCG levels have been so high.... TWINS!


----------



## Kerriex

wow congrats hunni! x


----------



## dan-o

Amazing news! Congrats!


----------



## kmjfd

ashleighmaree said:


> So now I'm really worried :/ the midwife sent me for an ultrasound. Apparently at 6 weeks you should be able to see something and there was nothing on my Ultrasound not even a gestational sack.. They did my hcg levels on Tuesday and it was 60miu and then yesterday it was 87miu... Apparently this should have doubled and 87 Definately has not doubled... Apparently I could either be really early or I've had a failed pregnancy. Any stories similar to this would be very welcomed!!!

Unfortunately mine is not a positive outcome.

I had a miscarriage in June at 6 weeks, 3 days. I went to the doctor at exactly 6 weeks due to pain on right side and spotting. They did an ultrasound on the spot, which basically showed nothing, not even a sac. They ran some bloodwork and my hCG was only 76. I miscarried 3 days later. 

The pain was being caused by a dermoid cyst on the right ovary.


----------



## LoveSeel

kmjfd said:


> ashleighmaree said:
> 
> 
> So now I'm really worried :/ the midwife sent me for an ultrasound. Apparently at 6 weeks you should be able to see something and there was nothing on my Ultrasound not even a gestational sack.. They did my hcg levels on Tuesday and it was 60miu and then yesterday it was 87miu... Apparently this should have doubled and 87 Definately has not doubled... Apparently I could either be really early or I've had a failed pregnancy. Any stories similar to this would be very welcomed!!!
> 
> Unfortunately mine is not a positive outcome.
> 
> I had a miscarriage in June at 6 weeks, 3 days. I went to the doctor at exactly 6 weeks due to pain on right side and spotting. They did an ultrasound on the spot, which basically showed nothing, not even a sac. They ran some bloodwork and my hCG was only 76. I miscarried 3 days later.
> 
> The pain was being caused by a dermoid cyst on the right ovary.Click to expand...

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mummy_to_be87

How do you find out hcg levels?


----------



## LoveSeel

I had a blood test at 4 weeks and 8-9 weeks. When the nurse called with results, I specifically asked for the HCG numbers.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Mummy_to_be87 said:


> How do you find out hcg levels?

I don't know mine either, the blood test were done at 4 weeks and i was told that everhing is fine. i went for an ultrasound at 6 weeks and i saw my angel and i heard a heart beat as weel. i'm 9 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## 1ST TRY

kmjfd said:


> ashleighmaree said:
> 
> 
> So now I'm really worried :/ the midwife sent me for an ultrasound. Apparently at 6 weeks you should be able to see something and there was nothing on my Ultrasound not even a gestational sack.. They did my hcg levels on Tuesday and it was 60miu and then yesterday it was 87miu... Apparently this should have doubled and 87 Definately has not doubled... Apparently I could either be really early or I've had a failed pregnancy. Any stories similar to this would be very welcomed!!!
> 
> Unfortunately mine is not a positive outcome.
> 
> I had a miscarriage in June at 6 weeks, 3 days. I went to the doctor at exactly 6 weeks due to pain on right side and spotting. They did an ultrasound on the spot, which basically showed nothing, not even a sac. They ran some bloodwork and my hCG was only 76. I miscarried 3 days later.
> The pain was being caused by a dermoid cyst on the right ovary.Click to expand...


Oh! my God, that sad. May God help you with speedy recovery and the heart that forgives :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 1ST TRY

LoveSeel said:


> I had a blood test at 4 weeks and 8-9 weeks. When the nurse called with results, I specifically asked for the HCG numbers.

How far were you when you found out you are carring TWINS?

THAT'S WONDERFUL NEWS....


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi Ladies

How do you creat these baby growing signiture? i would love to have one, please help.


GOT IT, THANKS. 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt110690.aspx


----------



## Kerriex

click on somebodies signature and it will take you to the site to make your own :) x


----------



## LoveSeel

1ST TRY said:


> LoveSeel said:
> 
> 
> I had a blood test at 4 weeks and 8-9 weeks. When the nurse called with results, I specifically asked for the HCG numbers.
> 
> How far were you when you found out you are carring TWINS?
> 
> THAT'S WONDERFUL NEWS....Click to expand...

I found out it was twins via ultrasound at 11 weeks.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Kerriex said:


> click on somebodies signature and it will take you to the site to make your own :) x

Got it but i cant find the code that i need to copy & paste.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi Ladies, how are you doing today?


----------



## 1ST TRY

Is this group liquidated?

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev141prs__.png


----------



## Babushka

LoveSeel said:


> Update:
> 
> I found out why my Progesterone and HCG levels have been so high.... TWINS!


Congratulations!!

My levels at 8 weeks were over 205,000 which is higher than yours. Makes me wonder if I'm having twins too! :baby::baby:


----------



## LoveSeel

Babushka said:


> LoveSeel said:
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> I found out why my Progesterone and HCG levels have been so high.... TWINS!
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> My levels at 8 weeks were over 205,000 which is higher than yours. Makes me wonder if I'm having twins too! :baby::baby:Click to expand...

Wow! Keep us posted!


----------



## Jcliff

I didn't get bloods past 5 weeks.. I'm 8 weeks and saw heartbeat and baby was told no need for more blood work


----------



## bornfree78

Congrats, LoveSeel! God bless you with happy n healthy 9 months with cute twins. I really hope and pray that my numbers are at least adequate for one healthy baby.


----------

